# Braided Rugs



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried making one of these? I have a book that talks about using old wool clothing and gives instructions on how to make a braided wool rug with it. I was wondering if it could be done with old cotton t-shirts. Perhaps ones picked up from a secondhand shop.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://ragrugcafe.com/toothbrush-rugs-complete-video-instructions-part-1-beginners
http://www.craftpassion.com/2010/03/recycle-tutorial-woven-rag-rug.html?pid=235#picgallery
I have made both of these rugs. I used torn sheets for the woven rug and torn homespon material for the round toothbrush rug. I didnt use a toothbrush, i used a large safety pin.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

My aunt makes these.

Here is her etsy page

http://www.etsy.com/listing/8500082...Graph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share

She uses sheep and Llama wool


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

troy n sarah tx said:


> My aunt makes these.
> 
> Here is her etsy page
> 
> ...


Is she using roving for the braiding material or recycled wool cloth?

Has anyone ever tried using jersey fabric? (as would be had if I used t-shirts)


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

I believe she is using roving for hers. My grandmother used bread bag wrappers or blue jeans for hers. I'm sure you can use jersy fabric.


----------



## tuggerhugger (May 12, 2011)

I believe the stretchier the fabric, the wider you want to cut your strips as the stretch makes them end up thinner.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

You can even use the baling twine that you take off the hay bales to make braided door mats.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I've made braided rugs from strips of old garmets. But I find crocheting with large hook is easier and faster. I cut old jeans, t-shirts, blouses, whatever, into 1" strips and single crochet rectangle or oval rugs. Time involved is connecting each strip. They hold up really well in washer. I even crochet rag rug purses and bowls. Great way to reuse old clothing.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I've made braided rugs from strips of old garmets. But I find crocheting with large hook is easier and faster. I cut old jeans, t-shirts, blouses, whatever, into 1" strips and single crochet rectangle or oval rugs. Time involved is connecting each strip. If it's thicker material, i.e. denim, I cut to about 1/2 " They hold up really well in washer. I even crochet rag rug purses and bowls. Great way to reuse old clothing.


----------

